# Champion themes ranking



## Kubish (Apr 25, 2014)

Watch Dogs new trailer, screenshots, and gameplay

1. Lance
2. Blue
3. Steven
4. Diantha
5. Cynthia


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 25, 2014)

Cynthia in 5th?

s'wrong with you?


----------



## Kubish (Apr 25, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Cynthia in 5th?
> 
> s'wrong with you?



Her battle theme is just not as good as the others?. 
She has this, though:
Watch Dogs new trailer, screenshots, and gameplay


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 25, 2014)

Kubish said:


> *Her battle theme is just not as good as the others?*.
> She has this, though:
> Watch Dogs new trailer, screenshots, and gameplay



Blasphemy.


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 25, 2014)

1. Cynthia's
2. Blue's
3. Diantha's
4. Steven/Wallace's
5. Lance's
6. Iris'
7. Alder's


----------



## Totally not a cat (Apr 26, 2014)

Cynthia's the coolest champion yet, theme included


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 27, 2014)

Wow, Blue is lightyears ahead of the others. 

Blue
Diantha
Lance
Cynthia
Steven/Wallce


----------



## Platinum (Apr 28, 2014)

Guys please Cynthia's theme is easily the best.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 29, 2014)

Totally not a cat said:


> Cynthia's the coolest champion yet, theme included





Platinum said:


> Guys please Cynthia's theme is easily the best.



these bitches know what's up.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 29, 2014)

1 - Diantha
2 - Red/Lance
3 - Blue
4 - Iris
5 - Alder
6 - Steven (Colosseum's remix)
7 - Cynthia


----------



## The Juice Man (May 1, 2014)

I liked Lance's theme on Pokemon Stadium 2.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cH_awyr8GI[/YOUTUBE]

Technically it's Silver's theme remixed.


----------



## Bioness (May 6, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Cynthia in 5th?
> 
> s'wrong with you?





Yami Munesanzun said:


> Blasphemy.





Totally not a cat said:


> Cynthia's the coolest champion yet, theme included





Platinum said:


> Guys please Cynthia's theme is easily the best.





Yami Munesanzun said:


> these bitches know what's up.





Anyway and do these guys as an average because many have multiple themes

1. Cynthia - for obvious reasons
2. Diantha - fits her personally and is great to play to
3. Blue - great theme, a bit of a remix, he gets nostalgia points
4. Iris - fits her personally, unique, but doesn't fit "champion"
5. Alder - okay, but not notable
6. Steven/Wallace - theirs is just a remix of the main battle themes from that generation, a battle theme which I didn't really like either.
7. Lance - a very obvious remix


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 6, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Anyway and do these guys as an average because many have multiple themes
> 
> 1. Cynthia - for obvious reasons
> 2. Diantha - fits her personally and is great to play to
> ...


I'm gonna rep you at some point today, you queeny man-bitch, you.


----------



## Alita (May 8, 2014)

It's between Iris, Diantha, and Blue's themes IMO. Alder's is the worst.


----------



## Jagger (May 9, 2014)

1. Blue/Lance (since they're basically the same thing, but with a few differences here and there).
2. Cynthia.
3. Steven/Wallace.
4. Iris.


----------



## Fenrir (May 9, 2014)

1) Cynthia
2) Blue
3) Steven
4) Diantha
5) Iris
6) Lance
7) Alder

Actually pretty surprised to see that Diantha's so high up for a lot of you


----------

